# My sweet Charlotte



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart breaks for you reading your post. I know what you are going through, I have been there as have many of us.

I have had 5 goldens, 3 are now at The Bridge. Max though was the love of my life and he died 9 years ago. I still cry when I think of him even though I remember him with joy.

Your girl was beautiful. I am so very sorry. I'm glad you have your other pup to comfort you. I have Selka 9 and Gunner 5 who I cherish every day.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sadly, I know exactly how you feel. Cherish the memories of today, they will comfort you. We are here to listen and talk if you need to, look at pics and laugh when you're ready. Hug your other pup, she's hurting too. "HUGS" from Maryland


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply and kind words. I am a medical professional but have no idea how to manage this pain. They have been my children. Of course I thought I had prepared myself..how incredibly foolish to believe that is possible.
She truly was gorgeous and what love she had for everyone.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. She is free of her pain now and running with all of our beloved goldens now at the bridge. I feel your pain, I also lost my Daisy girl a little over a year ago from cancer, nothing prepares you for it. Hug Sophie lots, she will really help you through this. Take care.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am truly so very sorry, 13 minutes or 13 years, it is never long enough with these angels. I hope someday soon your memories of her make you smile, even if it is through tears. 

There are too many of us here on the board who sadly know exactly how you feel, please feel free to come her if you need "shoulders" to lean on. We would love to hear stories of her and see more pictures of your girl, it can be a great help and comfort to share with others who understand.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, it's never easy. But what a wonderful 13 years you gave each other. Try to take some comfort in the wonderful memories you have.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking at her photos tonight made me smile even though I can't stop crying.
At some times today I wondered if this was real...it really doesn't seem possible that I did not need to give her dinner.
I hope she is having ice cream and smiling her gorgeous smile


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, I know how you feel. Cherish the memories you have, I know I do. Godspeed sweet Charlotte


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Charlotte~Godspeed


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss. Your Charlotte was absolutely beautiful. What a sweet face! The pain is just so hard, isn't it? There's no way to really prepare for it, unfortunately. It's been 4 years since I lost my old girl Sadie, and I still get choked up from time to time. I'm so glad you came here and shared her story with us. I look forward to hearing more about her and your other pup, Sophie. Hugs to you and your Sophie tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Charlotte. Just remember the happiness and joy she had today laying in the sun eating her favorite ice cream when you get sad. She looks like she was a real character and sharing that character with all of our pups at the bridge. The pain hurts so much because we love them so much. It will never go away totally but it does become managable. I love that picture of her that you shared with us and laughed with the happiness showing. Steve did a beautiful picture for you and I have one too that is my avatar. It makes me feel better seeing it while I am on the forum. And it is my screen saver. 
Run free Sweet Charlotte and know you were and always will be loved.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences on your loss. I sure know what you are going through right now - I can only compare it to loosing a child which I have never done, but I would imagine this is the way it feels.

My Jake took a big piece of my heart with him and it took me 9 months to start feeling like myself again. Everyone heals in their own time - I'm glad you have another furbaby to hold while you grieve. I hope the healing process will take less time for you. 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your Charlotte.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you, I know the pain you are feeling. Charlotte was a beautiful girl, inside and out. When you are ready I'd love to see pictures of her. Sending hugs your way. R.I.P sweet Charlotte.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry for your loss . . . many of us here have felt your pain.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. rest in peace charlotte

Debbie & mason


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I too have felt the pain you are...it does get easier with time but for me it never really goes away. I lost my first golden over 12 years ago and I still have a few tears when I think about him. Please be gentle with yourself during this time - we are here for you and know what you are going through...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i FEEL YOUR PAIN AND i AM SO SORRY. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL KAYCEE ON MAY 25 TO CANCER. SHE WAS 8 YEARS, 9 MONTHS AND 1 WEEK OLD. IT WAS FOUND ON mAY 23 AND SHE HAD SURGERY THAT NIGHT, AND WAS EXPECTED TO LIVE THE NIGHT, BUT SHE DID. HE DIED IN MY ARMS ON A COMFORTER ON THE FLOOR A MY VETS WITH A TECH AND KIENNEL GIRL KEEPING ME COMPANY WHILE WE WAITED FOR MY VET TO COME AND RELEASE HER FROM HER PAIN. bUT SHE GAVE ME A GIFT AND WENT ON HER ON WITH ME HOLDING HER AND TELLING HER I LOVED HER 
SHE HAD SLEPT BESIDE BESIDE SHE WAS ABOUT 4 MONTHS OLD AND IT IS HARD TO GET IN BED AT NIGHT AND REACH AND SHE IN'T THERE. 

tHANK GOD i HAVE HONEY, OUR ADOPTED 6 1/2 YEAR OLD GOLDEN MIX. iT DOES HELP DOESN'T IT, TO HAVE ANOTHER ONE ONE WITH YOU. UT THE PAIN IS STILL THERE. i AM SO SORRY.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

amazonb said:


> I remember lurking on this forum about 6 months ago when my beautiful Charlotte began to take a turn. I wondered about truly the magnitude of pain all of you who have posted have felt. Today, I feel that pain and it is almost unbearable.
> Charlotte was my first Golden, she died today at age 13 1/2. She had a rapidly growing hemangiosarcoma in her mouth. She passed in my arms, in our yard in the sunshine, eating her favorite: vanilla HD ice cream. I just closed the doors in my home and never would have believed how hard that would be. For almost 14 years I have made sure she was walked, treated and for the past few years, helped up the stairs to bed right next to me.
> My only peace today is that she seemed to be at peace and the bleeding that had been so persistent and grotesque for the past 2 days had ceased.
> Sophie is my 5 year old golden, and has provided so much comfort to me today but is visibly exhausted.
> I feel better just writing of this experience and I wanted all of you to know that I have had my life changed by these dogs and there is not one day that I have not laughed because of them. Charlotte was my best friend and I am heartbroken


My deepest, deepest condolences to you. Losing such a beloved friend is so hard. My Katie, age 15, passed a few weeks ago, and the grief and bereavement IS hard. I know you and Sophie will miss Charlotte more than words can express. But I am glad that Charlotte passed in your arms, at home in the sunshine eating ice cream. If it had to happen, at least it was the best it could be. She felt your love, the comfort of home, she knows that you love her for then, for now, for ever, and I'm confident your love remains with her and you two will be reunited someday someway. I shall light a candle for Charlotte, you and Sophie. Know that prayers are going out to you from Maryland. 
Huge Hugs to you,
Sarah


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. As someone who lost their beloved friend only 5 months ago I, like many others here, understand your pain only too well. May Charlotte run happy and pain free and may all your treasured golden memories comfort you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your treasured friend Charlotte,it is never easy to say goodbye,. Charlotte is pain free watching over you and Sophie.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear about charlotte she will be watching over you and sophie, She will be free of pain. Its never easy lossing one of your babies run free charlotte.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry and i truly know how you feel

Maggie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for coming here to show us your lovely Charlotte and to tell us how wonderful she is. She passed in your arms doing the things she loved with the ones she loved. By posting about her, and your love for her, is na honor to her. Even though she is no longer here she will always be with you.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, she looks like she was a great girl to have around. love the smile in the photo you posted.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am terribly sorry to hear of Charlotte's passing. What a gift that she could go so lovingly in your arms. I will keep you, Charlotte and Sophie in my prayers. When you are feeling up to it we would love to see pictures of both of your girls.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Charlotte - no matter how prepared we think we are, we never are. If you can any solace from losing your girl, it should be the fact that she had 13 1/2 years of love, and that she passed away in your arms at home. Do not be afraid to grieve - cry, rant whatever, as others have said so many of us have lost goldens and other pets too and we understand what you are going through. 

I lost my Ginny last November and I have been trying to put her photos onto a disc, but have to keep stopping because i simply cannot see through the tears. In time, whenever that is, you will be able to remember Charlotte with a smile. Sophie must be grieving too and i am sure that over the next weeks/months you will be a comfort to each other. Charlotte will always be with you - in your heart - where she will remain safe.

Run free from pain Charlotte and sleep softly


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I am sobbing at my computer mostly since I am overwhelmed by all of your wonderful thoughts, wishes and prayers. CLearly I am not the only person who understands how truly incredible these dogs are. I thank each and every one of you for your support and taking the time to write and give me a bit of serenity.
This morning has been incredibly hard as it is the first day without her. QUite honestly, I don't really remember my life before her but everything since her is so darn vivid!
I feel better looking at her photos and will share some of she and Sophie.
Does anyone recommend a book they have read that may help?
Reading this forum has helped me so much, and thank you is not enough but I hope it is a good start to describe what your responses have done for me.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Another of my favorites, her smile lit up the world


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Charlotte was so beautiful and obviously very loved. I am sorry for your loss and so glad you have another to help you through this time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

When I lost Skyler I made myself reread Marley & Me just so I could recognize the importance of always remembering those special little moments that meant so much to me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I really wish mere words could make your pain go away but the only cure is time. I have lost two goldens in the past and can sympathize with your loss.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

What GORGEOUS photos!!!!!!!!!!! She is indeed beutiful.

I like the book Marley and Me but boy did I cry and cry!
If I could I'd give you this book:
The Gift of Memory by M Richardson
http://www.parentsuccess.com/memorygift.php


I've ordered this book for our household, but it has not arrived yet
http://www.harpercollins.com/books/9780060539399/The_Forever_Dog/index.aspx

I know today will be weird and hard for you. I remember that 'first day without' feeling. It's awful. HUGS to you and Sophie!

Sarah


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlotte. She was a gorgeous girl. What a blessing that she was able to go so peacefully to wait for you at the bridge. You and Sophie are in our thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading your posts and looking at your pictures makes me cry and smile all at once. Your love affair with such a special, beautiful girl is evident in every word. Even though your heart is breaking, what a gift to share such a love...... and that connection will never be broken. As one here said, she is with you still.. just on silent paws. Many of us here have had such a loss, and know that each of us grieves in their own way and this is one place that will understand whatever form that takes..... You can always find strong shoulders to lean on and ears to listen. I view it as a great honor to be able to share the grief, pray the prayers, and enjoy the fun that we share here on the forum... and the great common denominator is our love of these most special animals.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

My sincerest sympothy. Your loss reminds me of my own. As I'm sure it does most here. It is nearing 3 months since my Scooby passed and as much as I thought I was prepared due to his health history it crushed me to say good bye to him. Every day is a battle against the tears if I allow myself to think about him too long. No one can tell you how long or how hard to grieve. You will find your way in time. God Bless.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

You asked about books - Dog Heaven by Cynthia Rylant and The Next Place by Warren Hanson are picture books with meaningful messages. Hugs to you . . .


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thoughts and prayers for you. pictures were wonderful. many great memories.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

When I had to say goodbye to my beautiful 13 year old "Denver" I cried like I had never cried before...I still cry when I read the card and letter from the vet, and it has been ten years.
someone sent me this and I thought you might enjoy it...

*What is dying?*
*A ship sails and I stand watching till she fades on the horizon, and someone says, "she is gone".*
*Gone where? Gone from my sight, that is all; she is just as large as when I saw her...*
*The diminished size and total loss of sight is in me, not in her, and just at the moment when someone says "she is gone", there are others who are watching her coming, and other voices take up a glad shout, "there she comes!"...*
*and that is dying. *
*Bishop Brent*​


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello, I too am sorry for your loss. We went throught this 3 months ago. It is never easy no matter how much we think we are prepared. Even thought this poem is can bring tears, it also tells us our cherished pets are in a good place now:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 

Wishing you peace, comfort and strength....Toni


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

Nanika said:


> *What is dying?*
> *A ship sails and I stand watching till she fades on the horizon, and someone says, "she is gone"...*​


 
That is a great quote that I will remember forever. I am glad you shared that.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. The pain will ease with time but the love and good times you shared will last forever in your heart.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Nanika said:


> When I had to say goodbye to my beautiful 13 year old "Denver" I cried like I had never cried before...I still cry when I read the card and letter from the vet, and it has been ten years.
> someone sent me this and I thought you might enjoy it...
> 
> *What is dying?*
> ...


 What an incredible quote and I am so pleased you shared it with us. Sophie and I have been very sad but I have gotten to a place where I at least recognize what a beautiful death she had. Interestingly, Sophie has changed in the past few days into a seemingly more adult and more mature dog. I am not sure how else to describe that but it just seems that she has grown up a bit. SHe was always my "monkey". Charlotte was very regal, ate softly, nudged your hand if she wanted to be petted....Sophie is very loud in all ways....she is more quiet now but more expressive seemingly!!!
Very interesting...and yes, she has helped me more than I could ever have imagined.
Thank you for all your recommendations for books.....they all sound wonderful and I will need to start ordering!
Last night I realized that her life with me made me feel extraordinary...I still feel that way and find comfort in that.
I expect that all of you who have goldens have that very same feeling....


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

The picture of Charlotte in the first post is great. I'm sorry for your loss, and while there's nothing that can ease the pain, never stop taking pleasure from those 13 years of great memories. When it all comes down to it those 13 years are all any of us can hope for.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry and offer my sincerest sympathy for the loss of Charlotte. It sounds like you are finding your way, I hope the support of the board and the fact that many of us have gone through this will help. Please try and do something special for yourself, a cup of tea, a hot bath and hugs from dear Sophie. She is taking care of you, I think.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your best friend, Charlotte. She was a beautiful girl and their time here with us never seems long enough. This may sound very strange but the first day we brought Maddie home at 9 wks old I hugged her so tight and cried with thoughts of how much I already loved her at that moment and the realization that one day I would have to say goodbye to her. I hope Sophie and your many fond memories of Charlotte help you through this most difficult time. My deepest condolences.
Christine


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

What wonderful supports all of you have been to me...what comfort I have received from all of your postings. I sometimes have wondered about my dedication and love to these dogs. "does everyone feel this way or just me?"
Thank you everyone for letting me know that this is a safe loving supportive place to come to...
She was my one true love.
I will post a few more photos of her today. TOday is my 4th day without her but I feel her next to me in spirit....I was very afraid I would not.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Charlotte~Godspeed


 Steve, I cannot send a PM since I am such a new member but I wanted you to know how much I appreciate this gorgeous photo. Thank you so much for taking the time and finding the kindness in your heart to do this for me and Charlotte, not knowing us, but knowing how much love is in our home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Charlotte reminds me of a Golden I care for and love very much. I dread the day I will be walking in your shoes once again.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

It has been a tough month..one month from yesterday CharChar went to the bridge. I have been on an emotional roller coaster but was recognizing that I had become more peaceful in the past few days.
Today I brought my Sophie to play at a field where CHarlotte and she had played together for 5 years. The grass was very dry, yellow and clearly in need of some water. After I threw a tennis ball that was NOT retrieved (!!!!) by Sophie, I bent over to pick it up and noticed one daisy in perfect form popping up from the grass. How strange...just one daisy. I looked around to see more...nope , just this one.
Fresh and pretty. Hmmmmm I thought, this was a particular spot where my girl loved to roll on her back and get belly rubs from Momma. Interesting also since the day of her death, my yard was full of daisies and from that point on, I knew that daisies would remind me of her always. So there I was leaned over sobbing over this daisy, crying out for my Char. Just when I thought I had gotten it together....but about 20 minutes later I continued my tennis ball game with Sophie and realized how incredibly lucky I was to have had this love.....
Somehow I don't think any later anniversaries are going to be much easier...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Anniversaries like this can be so hard. What an amazing story about the daisy you found. I truly believe that your Charlotte was sending you a sign from the Bridge. Hugs to you and your Sophie.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

AmazonB:
That is absolutely beautiful! how special. I am confident your charlotte was sending it to you and daisies will now be your special thing.
for me it's butterflies.
Hugs to you
Sarah


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AmazonB... I think you've been extraordinarily blessed. Char is touching you even now... that kind of love doesn't ever leave. She is interwoven into the fabric of your being, right down to your soul.

Hugs and Tears, Betty


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry that I have not responded to this thread until now. Somehow the way you have described your experience of losing your sweet girl reminds me so much of how I felt when I lost my first golden, Kody I had a hard time coming up with the right words. I too thought that I had prepared myself...knowing that the time was coming...but was overwelmed at just hust how unprepared I was for the grief that I would experience afterwards. I cried through many books and shared pictures and stories of my boy with those who I knew, understood. This helped me to heal. Your story of the lone daisy is beautiful and I do believe it was your sweet Charlotte letting you know that she is always by your side. I had similar experiences (butterfies for one) and found great comfort and honor in being given these gifts. The anniversaries are surely difficult and the first year especially because of all the "first times without..." Know that in time, the pain will ease and take comfort in knowing that you were the lucky one....to have been chosen to recieve the incredible gifts that these special dogs can give. It's like having a wonderful secret and you have been so blessed to discover it!

Godspeed sweet angel Charlotte...go find my angel Kody and have a good, cool roll in the grass with him...he loved that too.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss 
((((((((((hugs))))))))))

It's so very hard to say goodbye :*( We miss them something fierce. It's been 3 yrs for me since Gemma went to the bridge, and I still breakdown 
My heart goes out to you.

RIP Dear Sweet Charlotte, play hard at the Bridge.


----------

